# LGD, chasing goats all the sudden. What do I do?



## Speedy94c

My Great py is about 1 yr old, raised with goats and sheep. I have had him in a 1 1/2 acre pen for the last 2-3 mos without any livestock to guard. A couple weeks or so ago he started getting out of the fence so I had to put him on a tie out cable. I got a few goats (4) when I turned out the 1st pair he chased her for a while with me after him trying to get him to stop. I put him back on the cable for now. What do I need to do? Will he stop chasing them or what will I need to do? 
Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Beekissed

You are going to have to do some on the leash, intensive training to show this dog what his job is...he needs guidance and supervision before you let him run free with livestock so you can both develop the trust that comes with that job.  He's still a pup, really, so getting to run free amongst some strange animals that will run if you chase is pretty heady stuff...I can't say I blame him!   

If you have put in major training time and the dog still can't be trusted, then there are other more extreme options but I'd certainly give lots and lots of good one on one training before I'd resort to it.  My GP mix was the easiest dog in the world to correct and anything more harsh then yelling at her seemed to break her spirit and she would sulk and cower for days even with that.... she had a tender heart, my Lucy.


----------



## moshar

Some people do not like it but a variable shock collar will do the trick.  You can vary the intensity and will hurt the animal less than an electric fence, and they learn just as quick as animals within an electric fence do.  You will not need the collar long so if you can borrow one it save you a couple hundred dollars.


----------



## Roll farms

When he chased her, and you chased him.....that must have seemed like a fine, fine game.  You'll have some work correcting that.

A dog is wounded more by being ignored / untouched than it will ever be by being yelled at.  He's at his late teenage years, and he's been away from animals for a while.  Lots of good advice in other threads here, but basically he's doing what comes natural (playing) and it's your job to show him what is / isn't acceptable.


----------



## Mzyla

3 months being alone, sure accumulated lot of un-used energy. Now he is letting out of that energy.
Hopefuly he stops, since goats/ships are not strangers to him - as he was rised with them after all.
Yes - you do need to supervise until noticeable improvement.

As a side note;

The best result/outcome for proper behaviour of LGD and goats
is when you start them together as babies.
In other words; get baby goats and baby LGD.
Rise them together. They will bond forever.
This is the most easy and successful way.


----------



## autumnprairie

Thank you for starting this thread my 7 month old Great pyr has started doing the same thing recently. She is also rolling them and using them as chew toys.  I know she wants to play but having them limp fpr 3 days afterward is not cool. She is by herself until I figure out how to break this habit. Would sending her to a farm that has exsiting LGD work easier? I may be able to do that, if that is not an option what else can I do?


----------



## carolinagirl

My two Anatolian Shepherds are 8 months old now and let me tell you.....a shock collar was the most important investment I have ever made in their training.  Isaac has always listened pretty good but Eli seems to go deaf at times.  They really don't want to hurt the sheep but they like being with them and the sheep don't have the same affection for them.  So if the dogs get too close, the sheep run.....and the dogs run with them.  they have never hurt them (yet) but it was only a matter of time.  I put the shock collar on Eli last week.  He got two little zaps that day (I was inside the house watching so he does not know I did it) and he no longer chases the sheep.  Even if they take off running right in front of him, he just stands his ground.  He is not afraid of the sheep...he does not think that the sheep caused his zap....he just does not chase.  At all.  And since he doesn't, Isaac doesn't either.  And the sheep are calming down now.  I am amazed at how smart these dogs are!! Just those two little zaps and he is doing SO much better!


----------



## redtailgal

I"ve not had a lot of experience with LGD, but I have worked with alot of dogs, and being in farm community, this is a common problem.

You've gotten good advice so far.

Correcting NOW will save you heartache later, heartache in the form of dead livestock and a dog that needs to be re-homed.

Intensive one on one training, a lot of patience, and well, be harsh.  You cant sugar coat this, you need to correct it quickly.  When teaching sit, you can ignore wrong behavior and reinforce good behavior, but in this case you will have to react to the bad behavoir, and you're gonna have to be ugly.

I would definately suggest a shock collar.  I would also suggest that the dog not eat or get playtime unless he is surrounded by the goats, but this doesnt mean to not play with him, he will need some energy outlets (he is a young dog, and young dogs either get tired or get in trouble).


----------



## carolinagirl

I wanted to add too that tying the dog is probably adding to his frustration.  He sees the goats run and can't even go with them.  And he has no one else to play with.  My dogs can burn energy on each other, which is a GOOD thing.  It's a bad age for these dogs.  They are going through puberty and tend to forget early lessons.  Seriously....consider the shock collar.  I am so pleased that Eli got the message SO quickly! I got the Sportdog 400.


----------



## peteyfoozer

You have gotten very good advice so far. I kept my Maremma pups separated from the stock for a good deal of time when I couldn't supervise. They are next to them and mine could even access them, but were not confined with them. They are just too playful as puppies and I think with just one LGD, the boundaries between dog and flock become muddy...they play with them as though they were another dog. You will have to correct and find a better outlet for the pups energy. I think it must be harder to raise just one dog.


----------



## Beekissed

Or if one of the dogs is too old to play. 

 My younger dog started chasing the sheep each evening and I was just getting my shoes on to nip it in the bud~then my last look out the window was an eye opener....the sheep were chasing the dog right back.  Every evening they got into a pattern where they just seemed to need to burn off steam before bedtime.  It was comical to watch them play together....there was never any contact except for nose touches but there sure was a lot of chasing.  Round and round the garden, first one way and then the other.  When done they would walk away like they never knew each other.

All the while my old GP mix, Lucy,  would look on with a distinct measure of disdain on her face as if to show how disgraceful it was for a dog to play with sheep!    She never joined those reindeer games...


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

Everybody has good advice listed above.

However, is he an intact male? Our male likes to chase/mount our does when they start going into heat.


----------

